# Names of the Pope



## puritanpilgrim (May 26, 2014)

I remember James R. White stating that the pope took on all of the names of the trinity. I did a google search, but was not able to find anything on this subject. Does anyone remember what blasphemous names that the pope takes, which are only for God?


----------



## Phil D. (May 26, 2014)

I've come across several versions of this, and they typically run something like...

1… Holy Father.
This title of the pope is blasphemous on at least three levels:- _ There is none holy but God (1 Samuel 2:2). [ii] Father, Jesus commanded that we call no man our father in a religious sense (Matthew 23:9). [iii] Holy Father, this title belongs solely to God the Father since it was used by the Lord Jesus Christ in one of His prayers (John 17:11).

2… Supreme Pontiff.
The dictionary defines ‘pontiff’ as ‘pope, high priest, bishop’. The full title actually means ‘Great High Priest’. The fact is, this title has already been claimed by the Lord Jesus Christ. The book of Hebrews calls Him the “Great High Priest” (4:14, 8:1, 10:21). The thought being ‘Supreme Pontiff’ also includes the idea of ‘Chief Bishop’ or ‘Chief Shepherd’. Nevertheless even these titles have been given to the Lord by the apostle Peter (1 Peter 2:25, 5:4).

3… Vicar of Christ.
The title ‘vicar’ refers to a person being a representative or substitute. There is only one that fully represents Christ on this earth, not the pope of Rome, but the Holy Spirit. Jesus promised to send the Holy Spirit as “another Comforter” (John 14:16-17, 26, 15:26)._


----------



## One Little Nail (May 26, 2014)

Blasphemie No 1
Well he calls himself & others call him the "Holy Father" which is a name that The Lord Jesus used to address 
God Our Father in His "High Priestly" prayer in John 17.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 26, 2014)

Thanks, that was very helpful.


----------



## MichaelNZ (May 27, 2014)

Pope Francis' full title is:

_His Holiness Francis, Bishop of Rome, Vicar of Jesus Christ, Successor of the Prince of the Apostles, Supreme Pontiff of the Universal Church, Primate of Italy, Archbishop and Metropolitan of the Roman Province, Sovereign of the Vatican City State, Servant of the servants of God._


----------



## One Little Nail (May 27, 2014)

the Latin title bestowed upon the Bishop of Rome is Vicarius Filii Dei, which being interpreted is Vicar of the Son of God. THE LITERAL MEANING: VICARIUS - substituting for, or in place of , FILII - means son, DEI - means GOD

the Latins used their letters as numbers as the Arabic numerals had not yet come into use, lets see what the Title Vicarius Filii Dei adds up to in its equivalent numerical value, can you guess whats coming? 

NUMERAL	NAME VALUE
I unus 1
V quinque	5
X decem 10
L quinquaginta	50
C centum	100
D quingenti	500
M mille 1000

VICARIUS FILII DEI First lets start with Vicarius V = 5, I = 1, C = 100, A & R = no value, I = 1, U/V = 5, S = no value Total = 112

next Filii F = no value, I = 1, L = 50, I = 1, I = 1 Total = 53 , Lastly Dei D = 500, E = no value, I = 1 Total = 501

so we have the figures 112 + 53 + 501, which added together is, surprise, surprise 666 

VICARIUS FILII DEI ,The pope's triple tiara is emblazoned with this title as is his mitre.

Rev 13:18 Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is Six hundred threescore and six.


----------



## earl40 (May 27, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> the Latin title bestowed upon the Bishop of Rome is Vicarius Filii Dei, which being interpreted is Vicar of the Son of God. THE LITERAL MEANING: VICARIUS - substituting for, or in place of , FILII - means son, DEI - means GOD
> 
> the Latins used their letters as numbers as the Arabic numerals had not yet come into use, lets see what the Title Vicarius Filii Dei adds up to in its equivalent numerical value, can you guess whats coming?
> 
> ...



Oh My....I mean this in a way that does not mean I agree with you.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 27, 2014)

earl40 said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > the Latin title bestowed upon the Bishop of Rome is Vicarius Filii Dei, which being interpreted is Vicar of the Son of God. THE LITERAL MEANING: VICARIUS - substituting for, or in place of , FILII - means son, DEI - means GOD
> ...



I think you will find that you can make any number of people's name add up to 666 using this system. A better way to look at the number 666 is the way that Hendriksen does in More than Conquerors. 6 is simply the number of incompletion. Satan and his minions almost win, but fail. The fact that it is repeated three times is simply following the Hebrew method of repeating something three times as a means of exclamation.


----------



## One Little Nail (May 27, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I think you will find that you can make any number of people's name add up to 666 using this system. A better way to look at the number 666 is the way that Hendriksen does in More than Conquerors. 6 is simply the number of incompletion. Satan and his minions almost win, but fail. The fact that it is repeated three times is simply following the Hebrew method of repeating something three times as a means of exclamation.



I don't take the spiritual interpretation of Revelations as being of any substance it reduces a Prophetic book into one of vague spiritual concepts, rather than specific Prophesied Events, thus reducing a Prophetic book into a book containing spiritual lessons. 

Hendriksen doesn't make any sense on that & in my opinion botches the prophecy a prophesy relating to antichrist, it isn't 6 repeated three times 6+6+6 it is six hundred & sixty six and a number related to an anti-christian figure.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 27, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will find that you can make any number of people's name add up to 666 using this system. A better way to look at the number 666 is the way that Hendriksen does in More than Conquerors. 6 is simply the number of incompletion. Satan and his minions almost win, but fail. The fact that it is repeated three times is simply following the Hebrew method of repeating something three times as a means of exclamation.
> ...



I agree that we shouldn't over spiritualize prophecy, but using vague numerology to arrive at whom this refers to is speculative at best. And further, if this is indeed a prophecy of a specific person, as you assert, shouldn't the numbers point to a specific person rather than just a broad office that has been held by hundreds?


----------



## earl40 (May 27, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > Bill The Baptist said:
> ...



Also we should remember that the original readers of Rev. would have understood something different than this text pointiong to a specific person...unless it was written pre 70 AD. In other words, I do not think they had a pope in mind as the _specific_ office or person described which also speaks against the pope being such as our reformed fathers think. Of course the office of the pope can be an antichrist but not the one and only.


----------



## One Little Nail (May 30, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I agree that we shouldn't over spiritualize prophecy, but using vague numerology to arrive at whom this refers to is speculative at best. And further, if this is indeed a prophecy of a specific person, as you assert, shouldn't the numbers point to a specific person rather than just a broad office that has been held by hundreds?





earl40 said:


> Also we should remember that the original readers of Rev. would have understood something different than this text pointiong to a specific person...unless it was written pre 70 AD. In other words, I do not think they had a pope in mind as the _specific_ office or person described which also speaks against the pope being such as our reformed fathers think. Of course the office of the pope can be an antichrist but not the one and only.




Yes,the biblical prophecies relating to the antichrist are sufficient for me to see that the papacy fits the description, antichrist is both a person & a kingdom, as such kingdoms have many rulers yet remain the same kingdom despite a change in ruler, the person in the seat of the papacy is the king of that kingdom, the kingdom of antichrist.

I would agree that the original readers may have understood something different, they could not have possibly known how the prophecies would be fulfilled, the same holds true for us today for any as yet unfulfilled prophecies.
you must remember Paul's prophecy of antichrist, said that an apostasy had to take place first, then the man of sin would sit in the temple of God ie; the church, that's why the papacy has the strongest claims.

Irenaeus a 2nd century bishop was trying to use numerics to work out who or what was going to be the antichrist it wasn't something novel, it may be to many in our day, some of the thing Irenaeus came
up with that numbered 6 hundred & 66 were the Latin speaking man is LATEINOS, The Latin Kingdom is HE LATINE BASILEIA, Italian Church is ITALIKA EKKLESIA, these being in greek. while Vicarius Filii Dei 
was in latin form, while the hebrew has ROMIITH means the Roman Kingdom & ROMITI means the Roman Man both adding up to 666. there is truth in it as the prophecies say that 666 is the number of a man.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 30, 2014)

He also takes the titles 
"Visible Representative of Christ on Earth,"
"The Magisterium,"
"Supreme Pontiff Of The Universal Church,"
"The Head of the Church," 
"The Most Holy Father"


----------

